# Any other traditional artists out there?



## ArtByScruffy (Jun 10, 2017)

This is my first piece that is not a sketch, done in acrylic paint ^_^ I have another on my easel I'm about to paint.

Wondering if there are any other traditional artists on here, but it seems digital art is king in this world!


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 11, 2017)

me!!! i don't have a tablet so i stick to paints, markers and color pencils


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 11, 2017)

I used to just traditional, but 'cause I'm taking a Digital Art course next term I've kinda been using my graphics tablet 100% of the time lately XD Really need to do go back to traditional stuff before I get rusty and forget how to 

Awesome painting by the way


----------



## drawain (Jun 12, 2017)

Oh I do a lot of traditional art! From crayons to oil I use almost everything. 
(I hope it's ok to show, I don't want to hijack your thread.  I'm just so proud of my crayon wolf with the bow. xD)
I think it tends to be more fun than digital art, but I hate that it has to be photographed/scanned. :/ I own neither a cam nor a scanner. 

Your painting is very neat. Proportions are just a bit off and you could practice some shading next time. (The almost flat colored look has something nice to it though tbh! It's definitely better to paint like this, if shading is still too hard for you and turns out muddy. But you should give it a try and practice it.) I also enjoy the background and the general amount of effort I can see in the details. Well done! 
Now that I mentioned crayons before I also like to paint in acrylics and then add accents with crayons. So I highly recommend mixed media approaches. They can lead to very good results because you make use of the best of each medium. :3

Oh gosh and now I remember a local beer ad campaign... Füchsen Altbier(Füchsen= cute term for Fuchs/fox, like fox-chan). XD Their illustrations of foxes are as kinky. https://www.google.de/search?q=füch..._AUIBygB&biw=360&bih=518#imgrc=xdBxNZ6s22bwLM:


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 12, 2017)

drawain said:


> Oh I do a lot of traditional art! From crayons to oil I use almost everything.
> (I hope it's ok to show, I don't want to hijack your thread. View attachment 19403 I'm just so proud of my crayon wolf with the bow. xD)
> I think it tends to be more fun than digital art, but I hate that it has to be photographed/scanned. :/ I own neither a cam nor a scanner.
> 
> ...


you have amazing art!!!


----------



## drawain (Jun 12, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> you have amazing art!!!


o///o Thank you!


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 12, 2017)

*raises paw*


----------



## ArtByScruffy (Jun 24, 2017)

Love the above!!! Y'all are a talented bunch

I finished another one *blush*


----------



## ArtByScruffy (Jun 24, 2017)

Ugh i do hate how this looks uploaded :/ it looks grainy and flat...much better in person!


----------



## AsheSkyler (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm traditional!


----------



## Langepon (Jun 24, 2017)

drawain said:


> Oh I do a lot of traditional art! From crayons to oil I use almost everything.
> (I hope it's ok to show, I don't want to hijack your thread. View attachment 19403 I'm just so proud of my crayon wolf with the bow. xD)
> I think it tends to be more fun than digital art, but I hate that it has to be photographed/scanned. :/ I own neither a cam nor a scanner.
> 
> ...




The Füchsen!! I saw them the last time I was in... Düsseldorf, I think. It was really strange seeing a delivery truck with these illustrations in the middle of the city. Still have some photos on my phone.

Oh, and I also do traditional! I'm trying to learn digital but it's no good yet.


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm totes mcgoats traditional! I used to do digital work but sold the Cintiq so here we are!


----------



## AsheSkyler (Jun 24, 2017)

Yoshitaka said:


> I am, also my first comment on FAforums. Might post something when I actually finish. Both practicing watercolor with watercolor pencils and fineliners and also deciding to try to utilize colored pencils with crayons.


Good luck. I always make a gooey mess with watercolors no matter how little water I try to use. =P


----------



## Tigers-on-Unicycles (Jun 24, 2017)

I was originally a traditional artist, and got my first tablet about 6 years ago. Where commissions are concerned, I am strictly digital, because I can charge for time alone and not also materials and shipping, but I'm just... better at traditional still. I mean, it makes sense. That's how I learned. 









Color pencil is my favorite.


----------



## Tigers-on-Unicycles (Jun 24, 2017)

Yoshitaka said:


> Damn, that's beautiful.


Thank you! =3


----------



## CreatureOfHabit (Jun 25, 2017)

I do traditional (more or less)! The quality varies a hell of a lot and I have no actual, proper training with most if not all traditional art tools and so on, but pencils, pen, and a blank sheet of paper are better than nothing. I do use software to clean up and edit most drawings after I scan them, though, just so they look a little smoother and more balanced on the screen.


----------



## LadyFromEast (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi there! I'm a traditional artist all the way, nice to see others doing traditional art as well <3 It's becoming increasingly rare nowadays. I love digital art and mixed media as well, don't get me wrong, but traditional, both in the terms of admiring it and creating it has always been a lot more fun for me.
When it comes to software, I only use it to fix the levels on the scanned piece and add an simple frame to each piece. Not having a calibrated laptop, printer and scanner really is a pain.
I really love using pencil, lately I've also been doing a lot ink+watercolour aceos, ink/pen warm up sketches, but I plan to come back permanently to colored pencils as well. I wish the day had more hours though, so I could spend more on art!


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 30, 2017)

Yup, but I'm a mediocre one compared to the others here, as I rarely shade.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jul 2, 2017)

I don't have much supplies so ya. But I'm not very good. :/ imma start posting art as soon as I can tho.


----------



## MissNook (Jul 2, 2017)

I do both. More digital those days cause for me it's easier to learn and fix my mistakes quickly with it and also because if not I would have more and more boxes full of drawings that I already have and I don't have that much space XD (not sure if my pictures are too big or not, sorry if that's the case -_-)


----------



## Blight Hyaenodon (Jul 6, 2017)

I still draw by hand and sketch.


----------



## h.g.pup (Jul 6, 2017)

For me it a sort mix of the two as just can't get my composition and anatomy right digitaly and it just feel wanky to me but i'm able to ink and color stuff digitally while all of my prep work is done in traditional for most of my illustration and comics stuff.










thought i also love to make stuff in charcoal a lot thought most are just still lives.


----------



## Tapeworm (Jul 9, 2017)

I do some traditional stuff! Lately I've been having fun with watercolors and my fountain pen.


----------



## Adlynh (Jul 11, 2017)

I try to do water colors since last year, I'm not very good at it yet but I hope I will do better drawings with practice.


----------



## MissNook (Jul 11, 2017)

I think your watercolors are pretty cool, especially the last one (the contrast works better but the eye may be attracted too much on the bottom of the picture for that ^^)


----------



## BasilClover (Jul 11, 2017)

I sketch and use Primacolors/Copics <3


----------



## FernyJWolf (Jul 13, 2017)

I have a very expensive digital tablet... that I never use.  I looove making traditional art!


     ]


----------



## BloodyBonez87 (Jul 14, 2017)

I do traditional art! I want to take digital arts courses soon (I am in high school), and I want to get photoshop and a tablet but I don't have much money right now as I recently built a custom gaming PC from scrap. I'm loving this new computer!


----------



## pandasayori (Jul 19, 2017)

Yesss!! I always get excited when I see traditional art!!! Watercolor and ink are my go-to mediums, but I have tried using Prismacolor markers. :')


----------



## schwa16 (Jul 25, 2017)

Adlynh said:


> I try to do water colors since last year, I'm not very good at it yet but I hope I will do better drawings with practice.



really cute doggos ;w;


----------



## It'sBlitz (Jul 25, 2017)

When it comes to drawing animals, furs, etc I use the computer, but when I draw planes and cars and landscapes I'll do it by pencil.


----------



## schwa16 (Jul 25, 2017)

i used to do more traditional:











and well shame on my but i started colouring digitally instead of traditionally BUT my linart is still with pencil recently:


----------

